# Good CPU cooler for $80..



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys i'm lookin for cpu cooler for my i5-2500k...
Planning on getting from U.S...
Budget : $80,
I was looking at Corsair H60.. Any better options?


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Get Prolimatech Megahalems or Venomous X Silent.

Paired it with 2 x 120mm fans & it will be more cooler than H60.


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

^^Will t fit in Gamma?


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Go ahead buddy, you deserve the Prolimatech Megahalems or Venomous X.

Dimensions of Megahalems : (L)130mm X (W)74mmX (H)158.7mm

NZXT Gamma : (W)190 X (H)449 X (D)508 mm

venomous : Length 127mm x Width 63mm x Height 160mm


----------



## MegaMind (May 9, 2011)

So its Prolimatech Megahalems vs Venomous X...?


----------



## d3p (May 9, 2011)

Both of them are head to head champions of Air Coolings.

Anything will fit your Mobo dude.

Find which is cheap & readily available then go for it.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 9, 2011)

Guys please tell me where I can buy thermalright silver arrow. please.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

How is 
thermalright silver arrow, 
ZALMAN CNPS11X Extreme, 
Noctua NH-C14,
ZALMAN CNPS9900MAX-B???


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Get Prolimatech Megahalems or Venomous X Silent.
> 
> Paired it with 2 x 120mm fans & it will be more cooler than H60.





U can also look at the Noctua NH-D14! 



d3p5kor said:


> Go ahead buddy, you deserve the Prolimatech Megahalems or Venomous X.
> 
> Dimensions of Megahalems : (L)130mm X (W)74mmX (*H)158.7mm*
> 
> ...



U got to *subtract another 15-20mm from that depth* to allow for the mobo spacers and other stuff(*to account for mounting*) when looking at the height factor


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

Noctua NH-D14 fits is Gamma?? Also wont it block 1 RAM slot...


----------



## d3p (Jun 18, 2011)

It fill fit as you have normal RAM's without heatsinks or heatspreaders, but its a PITA.

why not getting a Prolimatech Megahalems with pair of Yate Loons ??

Fits your Pocket, without an issues dude...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 18, 2011)

ya, so Megahalems, is good for heavy OCing? also, its for my upcoming i5 SB rig


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 28, 2011)

How is Spire Thermax Eclipse II?


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd say Venemous X or Megahalems or Noctua


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys i hav a good news.. Noctua nh-d14 fits in gamma...

But i hav another issue...
If i fit Xonar DX in the 1st pci-e x1 slot, wil d14 make contact with Xonar DX?? The 2nd pci-e x1 slot is covered by GPU..

*images.thoughtsmedia.com/resizer/thumbs/size/600/wpt/auto/1305181833.usr117680.jpg

I hav no plans to CF/Sli in the near future. So is it possible to use the 2nd pci-e x1 slot for Xonar dx and 2nd PCIe 2.0 for GPU? ?


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2011)

both options holds good.

I don't think D14 will touch your xonar from any angle.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> both options holds good.
> 
> I don't think D14 will touch your xonar from any angle.



Glad u r here... 



> Is it possible to use the 2nd pci-e x1 slot for Xonar dx and 2nd PCIe 2.0 for GPU? ?


R u sure this is possible?

Using the 2nd PCIe 2.0 for GPU w/o using the 1st?


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2011)

for the second query your Motherboard manual will be a right place to look for.

Goto the PCI part & check the Graphics Card Installation procedure, probably they would have mentioned why PCI x16 - 1 is more important to install a GPU ???


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

It says,



*VGA Config*
|
*PCIe 2.0 x16_1(Blue)*
|
*PCIe 2.0 x16_2(Grey)*
*Single VGA/PCIe card*
|x16 (recommended for single VGA)|N/A
*Dual VGA/PCIe card*
|x8|x8


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2011)

then i think you can give a try with PCIe X16-2 Slot.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/6894/7800x600a.jpg

This guy is using, the 1st pci-e x1 slot with D14 n also the 2nd PCIe 2.0 for GPU!!!... 
Mobo used is Asus P8P67 Pro(same layout as Asus P8Z68-V)

______________________________________________________________________________

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Z68/full1i.jpg

*The mobo used here is P8P67 WS Revolution... Now comparing the layouts,*


*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Z68/nk5ccp27eitpPoon_500.jpg

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Z68/vFMsmHzQjEwrTwum_500.jpg

*I hope there wont b an issue.... Wat say?*


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2011)

looking at the layout its clear that you can still use your Xonar DX in X1 slot withouot any issues & use your existing GPU in X16-1 slot.

All the best.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

^^Thanks dude.. I'm a bit relieved now...

______________________________________________________________________________________________

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Z68/DSC04137Large.jpg

*I hope Xonar DX wil fit in this space... *


----------



## d3p (Jun 30, 2011)

You have one slot empty on your cabinet & another on PCB then there is no doubt now that Xonar will fit without any headaches.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 30, 2011)

Contacted Noctua support,



> There is enough clearance so the heatsink itself won't touch the card. The only possibility would be the fan clip but sinde the sound card is low profile and there is reasonable space left, it should work out fine without contact.
> In doubt just cover the fan clip handle with some insulation tape and you are safe.


----------

